# Aristo Revolution & Bachmann C-19



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone had experience with the Aristo Revolution and the Aristo new Plug & Play reciever w/steam sound in a Bachmann C-19 or K-27? Does it work well? Will it work? What modifications needed?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Since our king DCC guy is pretending to be gone, I'll say it for him ..... (Just like the previous post). The Crest Revo is NOT DCC. Perhaps posting in "Other proprietary control systems" will get you the response you desire.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

OK. Just assuming that the wireless remote control of features on the sound and the total motor control were DCC (digital command control). Thanks!


----------

